# Got Goose? What to do...



## mossymo (May 24, 2015)

My wife and I have been asked in the past about how well our Owens BBQ sausage, brat, snack stick & jerky mixes were with goose and we always had to say that we didn't know.....that has now all changed.  Before we introduce any new sausage mix we test them with venison, beef, and buffalo.  We did some small test batches with 25 lbs of snow geese in a variety of our seasoning mixes and are overly pleased with the results.    

Goose summer sausage, snack sticks and jerky in the smoker.













IMG_0099.JPG



__ mossymo
__ May 24, 2015





-----

Ground Jerky - Tested both the Cracked Black Pepper & Garlic jerky seasoning and also the Sweet & Spicy jerky seasoning.  Mixed up ground goose with the jerky mix and cure, then let rest in the fridge overnight. The next day we used a jerky gun to lay out strips on the Non-Stick Grill Mats on the smoker racks.  

Cracked Black Pepper & Garlic ground jerky













IMG_0205.JPG



__ mossymo
__ May 24, 2015





-----

Sweet & Spicy ground jerky












IMG_0191.JPG



__ mossymo
__ May 24, 2015





-----

Whole Muscle Jerky - Tested with the Cracked Black Pepper & Garlic jerky seasoning.  Mixed up the jerky seasoning and cure, then added the sliced goose meat into a zip lock to rest overnight in the fridge and then smoked the next day.













IMG_0221.JPG



__ mossymo
__ May 24, 2015





-----

Snack Sticks - Tested these with the Honey BBQ Stick seasoning and cure. We did a medium grind on the goose meat only once, and on the pork we did a rough grind followed up with a fine grind.  Mixed 5 lbs of goose with 1lb of pork.  Stuffed into 21mm collagen casings and into the smoker.  For smoking/cooking directions we followed our snack stick directions except we brought the sticks to an internal temp of 165° instead of our usual 155° that we normally do with red meat.  













IMG_0217.JPG



__ mossymo
__ May 24, 2015





-----

Fresh Sausage - Tested this with the Hot Pork Sausage seasoning.  We did a medium grind on the goose meat only once, and on the pork we did a rough grind followed up with a medium grind.  Mixed 3lb of goose with 3lb of pork.  We made both bulk and also patties, using a small hand patty press and laid them out of sheet pans to freeze.  Once froze they are ready to go into a zip lock or to foodsaver them. 

Hot Pork breakfast sandwich on a toasted english muffin with egg and cheese.













IMG_0303.JPG



__ mossymo
__ May 24, 2015





-----

Hot Pork biscuits and gravy served with eggs.













IMG_0320.JPG



__ mossymo
__ May 24, 2015





-----

Brats - Tested this with the Philly Cheese Steak Brat seasoning. We did a medium grind on the goose meat only once, and on the pork we did a rough grind followed up with a medium grind.  Mixed 3lb of goose with 3lb of pork.  Stuffed into 29-32mm natural hog casings.













IMG_0328.JPG



__ mossymo
__ May 24, 2015





-----

Summer Sausage - Tested this with the Garlic Summer Sausage seasoning. We did a medium grind on the goose meat only once, and on the pork we did a rough grind followed up with a fine grind.  Mixed 4lb goose with 2lb pork with the Garlic Summer Sausage seasoning and cure. Stuffed into 61mm fibrous casings. For smoking/cooking directions we followed our summer sausage directions except we brought the summer sausage chubs to an internal temp of 165° instead of our usual 155° that we usually do with red meat.  













IMG_0312.JPG



__ mossymo
__ May 24, 2015





-----













IMG_0314.JPG



__ mossymo
__ May 24, 2015






Each of these goose experiments turned out and tasted excellent in our opinion... sure is a great way to make use of goose meat!


----------



## b-one (May 24, 2015)

Everything looks great! Thumbs Up


----------



## ajbert (May 24, 2015)

I'm just going to put this out there...

if you really, REALLY need a test subject I believe I just might be the fella you are looking for!  Heck, I wouldn't even charge you all that much, either.  Maybe a case of beer?

Might want to keep that in mind next time you need to do some testing.

Oh, and everything looks great!


----------



## mossymo (Sep 9, 2016)

Bumping for goose season!


----------



## archeryrob (Sep 27, 2016)

I sugar cured some and smoked it dry and sliced it for biscuits and gravy also. It really eliminated the that strong goose taste and people that didn't like goose eat it up like they do jerky.


----------



## betaboy (Sep 27, 2016)

Dang that looks good! Fantastic job!


----------



## driedstick (Oct 19, 2016)

Dang it that Summer sausage and fresh looks great,,As well as the others,,,just that caught my eye. 

Nice job Mossy 

DS


----------



## avidangler84 (Jan 25, 2017)

About how long in the smoker for the ground jerky strips?


----------

